# Installing simple lock on a hollow metal door?



## heartj00 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have found similar posts but didn't really understand answers. If you have something that will help me please try to keep it fairly simple to understand please  

Ok I have a hollow metal door with only handle and lock. My son now gets out of house any chance he can and i'm a nervous wreck. I want to add like a chain lock or something like that to the door but I tried drilling and it wasn't going through however if I try again I think it will. also I am not sure how or if the screw will stay in. Theres nothing inside for the screw to grip onto. Is ther any recommendation for something to keep screws in so I can put a lock on it? Please I am desperate!

I've tried those baby door handle things and it fits so tightly on it that it just turns the handle like it's not even there

Thank you everyone!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Take a look at the edge of your door--most(but not all ) steel doors actually have a wood frame.

What I suggest --go to a hardware store and ask for some 'self tapping' sheet metal screws--

those have a drill tip built in--and coarse threads that will hold in sheet metal.

don't over tighten them,when snug,you are done.--Mike--


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmmm... I assume this is your entry door. 

Is there any way you can keep him from unlocking the knob? 

Other than that, what Mike said is good. You can either drill holes or use self-tapping sheet metal screws. Just realize that they won't be real strong.

Are there any other creative ways to keep you boy from opening the door and escaping?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd put in a new deadbolt lock that is keyed on both sides.

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> I'd put in a new deadbolt lock that is keyed on both sides.
> 
> DM


Hope you can find your keys when the house is on fire.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Dangermouse--those are illegal and deadly if the house is on fire--

Those things give me the willies--


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You mean that key on the nail out of kid's reach? 
....or perhaps the 22 windows? 
....or maybe the other 3 doors?
I know someone that has an autistic child and a double-keyed front door was his ONLY solution.
Until you know all of the particulars in a situation.......

DM


----------



## heartj00 (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks everyone for the advise. I think I have tried everything. We have door handle covers but they are so snug over the door handle it just opens it up lol. I am going to try today to configure something out of tape using one and another option is one of those appliance straps that have the 3m tape on both sides and put at top of door.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> You mean that key on the nail out of kid's reach?
> ....or perhaps the 22 windows?
> ....or maybe the other 3 doors?
> I know someone that has an autistic child and a double-keyed front door was his ONLY solution.
> ...


There's a liability question there as well as a possible code violation in some areas. Plus the fact that seconds count during a fire especially at night when you're half asleep


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

heartj00 said:


> thanks everyone for the advise. I think I have tried everything. We have door handle covers but they are so snug over the door handle it just opens it up lol. I am going to try today to configure something out of tape using one and another option is one of those appliance straps that have the 3m tape on both sides and put at top of door.


Have you thought about using electricity?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Dangermouse--those are illegal and deadly if the house is on fire--
> 
> Those things give me the willies--


well, since I have a relatively large window in my door, a non-keyed lock doesn't offer much security. I think I'll stick with the double keyed deadbolt.


----------

